# [Lesertest] Enermax ELC120-TB Kompaktwasserkühlung



## ~Tj@rden~ (30. August 2013)

*[Lesertest] Enermax ELC120-TB Kompaktwasserkühlung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo meine lieben Forenuser,

Ich zeige euch eine *Enermax ELC120-TB Kompaktwasserkühlung* als ersten Lesertest.
Für diese Gelegenheit danke ich PCGH und Enermax ganz herzlich 
Die Ausschreibung dazu findet ihr hier, meine Bewerbung hier.
Ich hoffe doch, ich kann alle angesprochenen Themen behandeln.

Anregungen zu Verbesserungen und Nachtragungen sind gerne gesehen.
Nur für Rechtschreibfehler bitte keinen Post verschwenden.
Dieser Thread soll sauber bleiben, deshalb sowas per PN ​ 

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Verpackung
Lieferumfang
Verarbeitungsqualität
TestsystemeIntel
AMD​EinbauIntel
AMD​LautstärkeLüfter
Pumpe​Verwendete Software
KühlleistungMitgelieferte WLP vs. MX4
Lüfter vs eloop
Intel: Enermax vs. Scythe vs. boxed
AMD: Enermax vs. boxed​Stromverbrauch
AusbauIntel
AMD​Pro und Contra
Fazit
Pers. Fazit
*Verpackung*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Verpackung ist schlicht in rot-weiß gehalten.
Auf der Vorderseite sind vor allem die kompatiblen Sockel aufgeführt.
Das sind alle momentan aktuellen Plattformen.

Besonders ins Auge sticht hier die "TPD 250W+" Angabe.
Sie konnte ebenso für die AMD Centurion und für Übertakter wertvoll sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten finden sich auf ihr die zahlreichen Features und Daten der Kühlung.
Von der Lautstärke uber die Fördermenge bis hin zu den Abmessungen ist alles dabei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann die Features, die die ELC so einzigartig machen.
Ob sie das Versprochene einhalten, wird sich zeigen.
Der § Modus Lüfter hat mich aber jetzt schon überzeugt.
Es ist eine einfache, aber geniale Idee, den gleichen Lüfter für verschiedene Ansprüche anzupassen. 

Die Verpackung erscheint mir subjektiv sehr groß.
Meine Netzteile und der Mugen 3 hatten jedenfalls kleinere Kartons.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es wird aber nach dem Öffnen sofort klar, das der ganze Platz auch gebraucht wird.
Alles ist fein säuberlich in der Pappe angeordnet und gut umhüllt.
Nur für die Lammellen des Radiators hätte ich mir etwas Schaumstoff gewünscht.
Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Lieferumfang*Im Lieferumfang selbst befinden sich:


 Die Kühleinheit mit Aufgetragener WLP
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Die Lüfter mit ausreichend Schrauben
 Die Backplate mit passenden Schrauben
Montageringe für Intel und AMD Systeme
 Die Anleitung
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Entgegen aller Anleitungen oder Lieferumfangslisten sind auch acht kleine Filzaufkleber dabei.
Diese habe ich als Entkopplung zwischen Lüfter und Radiator an die Ecken geklebt.
Funktioniert super 

Die Anleitung ist einfach formuliert.
In 6 leicht verständlichen Bildern wird die Montage erklärt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​*Verarbeitungsqualität*Im ersten Moment scheint die Verarbeitungsqualität sehr gut.
Nichts knarzt oder Verzieht sich beim herumdrücken.

Die Schläuche lassen sich recht gut biegen, verknicken aber nicht so leicht.
Sehr gut 

Die Lüfter sind sehr wertig und haben auch keine Lagergeräusche.

Die Lamellen sehen auch nicht übermäßig verbogen aus.
Allerdings bestätigt sich mein Verdacht.
Ohne den Schaumstoffschutz ist schon ein kleiner Lackplatzer an einer Lamelle.
Das ist mir persönlich nicht so wichtig, ich wollte es nur mal erwähnen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim ersten Anlaufen kam der erste Schreck:
Die Pumpe klackert! 
Von mir Voreingestellt waren 20% PWM Leistung, also dachte ich, daran könnte es liegen.
Aber nein, auch bei 100% hörte man das Klackern über die Lüfter, die im Overclock Modus (800-2200rpm) ebenfalls auf 100% liegen.

Ich habe daraufhin die Pumpe ca. 1 Std. auf 100% durchlaufen lassen.
Als Ergebnis ist das klackern fast weg.
Bei 20% noch ein wenig da, ab 35% weg.
Also: PUMPE EINLAUFEN LASSEN VORM REKLAMIEREN
Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​*Testsysteme** Intel:*Windows 7 64bit
Intel i7 2600k (95W)
Asus P8Z68-V
8GB G.Skill Sniper 
Lian Li A05FN
64GB Samsung 830
1 TB Seagate Barracuda

*Kühlung:*CPU:  Intel i7 boxed | Scythe Mugen 3
Front: Noiseblocker eloop B12-P (out)
Oben: Alpenföhn Wingboost 140mm (out)
Heck: Noiseblocker eloop B12-P (in)​http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...sertest-6120-picture678249-11-intel-pc-i.html​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​ *AMD:*Windows 8.1 32bit beta
AMD Phenom II x4 955 c3 (125W)
Asus M3N68-VM
3GB Ram
Sharkoon MS-120
40GB Intel x25-v
500GB Western Digital

*Kühlung:*CPU: AMD boxed 125W
Front: 2x Sharkoon Serienlüfter 120mm  (in)
Heck: Artic Cooling F8Pro TC (out)​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​*Einbau*Der Einbau gestaltet sich dank der Anleitung sehr einfach.
 Es folgt eine Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung.
 Dabei sind die Montagearten für Intel und AMD nahezu gleich:
 Die Backplate wird einfach nur umgedreht und das andere "Ring-Bauteil" wird verwendet.
Dabei kann man zwar nicht den Ring selber drehen, aber die Pumpe im Ring.
Also kann man die Schläuche dort platzieren, wo man sie haben möchte.​*Intel*​Zunächst werden die Muttern in den dem Sockel entsprechenden Aussparungen gedrückt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann wird die Backplate eingepasst und das Mainboard wieder umgedreht.
Da ist dann auch mein erster Kritikpunkt:
Wer nicht den entsprechenden Ausschnitt im Mainboardtray hat, muss das Mainboard bei der Erstmontage ausbauen.
Das muss man aber mittlerweile bei fast jedem Kühler, daher ist das nicht weiter kritisch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt widmen wir uns der Pumpe.
Die wird in die Ring-Halterung gedreht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann wird diese Ringhalterung an den Muttern Verschraubt.
Die Schrauben haben eine Federung, weshalb man sie ganz festziehen kann.
Der Anpressdruck wird dabei nicht zu hoch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zuletzt werden die Lüfter angeschraubt und die ganze Konstruktion wird im Gehäuse verbaut.
Und Nein, das Bild ist nicht Falschrum 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist dann der zweite Kritikpunkt:
Mainboard und Kühler müssen quasi gleichzeitig ins Gehäuse.
Das ist alleine etwas knifflig, wenn der Kühler nicht aufs Mainboard fallen soll.
Es ist aber machbar 
Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​*AMD*

Bei AMD verhält sich der Einbau zum Größten Teil gleich.
Allerdings wird die Backplate umgedreht und die anderen Löcher genutzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich muss hierfür zunächst das originale AMD-Retention-Modul entfernt werden.
Das ist ganz leicht mittels Lösen der vier Schrauben erfolgt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es wird außerdem der andere Ring genutzt.
Dieser lässt sich aber genau so montieren, wie der Intel-Ring:
Die Schrauben und das System an sich sind identisch.
Deshalb verweise ich hier auf die Intel Montage

Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Verwendete Software*

Die verschiedenen Programme, die ich benutze sind allgemein bekannt und bieten gute Ergebnisse.
Da wären:


*CPU-Z 1.66.1* für Spannung und Frequenz
*Coretemp 1.0 RC5* für Temperatur und Leistungsaufnahme
*HWmonitor 1.23.0* als Überwachungsabgleichung
*ASUS AI Suite II* zur Lüfter- und Pumpenregelung
*Prime95 v27.9* mit dem in Place-large-FTT-Torture-Test zur Auslastung
 Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​* Kühlleistung

*Das Kühlsystem ist bei meinen beiden Testsystemen eher ungewöhnlich, weshalb ich das kurz erklären möchte.
Im i7 System wird die Luft hinten angesaugt und vorne und oben ausgeblasen.
Das Ergebnis ist eine super CPU Temperatur, da diese direkt Frischluft beziehen kann.
Im Gegenzug bekommt die Graka dann aber die vorgeheizte CPU-Luft.
Bei einem normalen Gehäuse würde ich daher mit etwas höheren CPU Temperaturen rechnen, als in diesem Review.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Leider findet im AMD PC hinten nur ein 92mm Lüfter Platz.
Deshalb habe ich die Pumpe und die Lüfter anstatt eines Frontlüfters eingebaut.
Dabei ist der alte Frontlüfter in den Boden unter die Grafikkarte gewandert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​
Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​* Mitgelieferte WLP vs. MX4*

Bevor ich nun die Referenz WLP in Form der Arctic Cooling MX4 auftrage, lasse ich noch die mitgelieferte WLP schwitzen.
Die ist meiner Meinung nach recht dick aufgetragen.
Nach der Montage wird aber nichts zur Seite gedrückt, denn sie ist sehr zäh.
​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Für diese Messungen habe ich das 1. Testsystem verwendet.
Der i7 2600k läuft dabei in drei Settings:


Dem "*Standard-Modus*" mit deaktiviertem Turbomodus (3,4Ghz - 1,03V - 75W)
Dem "*Moderates-OC-Modus*" (4,0Ghz - 1,16V - 106W)
Dem "*Viel-zu-hohe-Spannung-OC-Modus*" (4,5Ghz - 1,32V - 117W)

Die Spannungen sind dabei jeweils die unter Prime anliegenden Spannungen.
 Im realen Betrieb fallen sie ohne vDrop etwas höher aus.
Die Leistungsaufnahme wird unter Coretemp ausgelesen.
Die Raumtemperatur beträgt 23°C




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Fazit lässt sich sagen, dass die Enermax WLP eine solide Leistung hat.
Man kann sie für wenige OC Grade austauschen, doch ob der Aufwand lohnt, muss man selber wissen.

Was mir aber gar nicht schhmeckt, sind die Temperaturen in der 4,5Ghz Einstellung.
Dort werden 117W Leistung freigesetzt.
Und selbst auf 100% werden über 60°C erreicht.
Da kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wie die "250+Watt TPD" Angabe eingehalten werden soll.
Klar steht TPD nicht für Verbrauch, aber trotzdem kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen.
Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Lüfter vs eloop*

In diesem Abschnitt werde ich den Radiator nur mit einem einblasendem Lüfter bestücken.
Einmal dem originalen mit dem 2200 rpm OC Modus.
Und einmal mit dem Noiseblocker eloop B12-P.
Die Gehäusebelüftung bleibt ansonsten unangetastet.
Gemessen wird im "Moderaten-OC-Modus"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der eloop bieten marginal bessere Temperaturen auf einem etwas niedrigeren Geräuschniveau.
Allerdings läuft er auch nur bei 1800 rpm, während der Enermax Lüfter auf 2200 rpm dreht.
Letzendlich ist das auch wieder eine Entscheidung, die jeder selber Treffen muss.
Die Originalen reichen locker, aber es gibt bessere.

Interessant ist hier noch die Temparaturentwicklung mit nur einem Lüfter.
Verglichen mit den Werten mit zwei Lüftern sind 2-4°C höhere Temperaturen vorhanden.
Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Intel: Enermax vs. Scythe vs. boxed*

Jetzt geht es darum, meine anderen Kühler mit der Kompaktwakü zu vergleichen.
Dafür verwende ich bei den anderen Kühlern zusätzlich einen Noiseblocker eloop B12-P an der Rückseite des Gehäuses.
Die entspricht meinem obigen Standardsetup.

Hier sind die Konkurrenten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Da sind (von links nach rechts):


Scythe Mugen 3
Intel i7 Kupfer boxed Kühler
AMD 125W boxed Kühler
Und die brandneue Arctic Cooling MX4 hat sich auch ins Bild gedrängelt.
Diese findet Übrigens unter jedem Kühler Platz.
Und hier die Werte Für das Intel System:​*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Dem Intel boxed geht bei dem getesteten moderaten OC schnell die Puste aus.
Der Trend ist klar, deshalb habe ich ihn bei niedrigen Drehzahlen nicht mehr betrieben, um nichts zu beschädigen.

Ansonsten bleibt zu sagen, dass die Enermax gute Ergebnisse erzielt.
Der Mugen 3 steht leicht schwächer da.
Lautstärkemäßig ist der Mugen aber etwas leiser bei den hohen Drehzahlen.
Bei gleichem Geräuschniveau nehmen sie sich folglich nicht viel.
Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​*
AMD: Enermax vs. boxed*

Im AMD System habe ich vor allen Dingen die Temperatur an sich gemessen.
Alle möglichen Auswirkungen verschiedener Lüfter und WLPs wurden schließlich im Intel System getestet.
​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist das Ergebnis genau, wie erwartet:
Die Enermax bringt deutlich bessere Temperaturen.

Der x4 lief dabei im Idle bei 0.97V, während unter Last 1.33V anlagen.

Zum Geräuschpegel gibt es auch nichts, was man nicht erwartet hat.
Der Amd boxed dreht stark auf und surrt in einer nervigen Tonlage.
Allerdings macht er im Idle eine recht gute Figur.
Der guten Lüftersteuerung des Boards sei Dank 

Die Enermax hört man unter Last leicht aus dem System heraus.
Sie hat jedoch ordentlich Potential, in dem man nicht den OC modus der Lüfter nutzt.
Diese drehen momentan unter Last mit 1460 rpm.
Das dürfte mit dem Silent Modus etwas weniger sein.
Im Idle hört man sie nicht heraus 

Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​*Lautstärke **Lüfter*

Die Lüfter Tragen beide die Bezeichnung "ED122512H-PH"
Sie werden per 4Pin Anschluss angeschlossen und besitzen drei Modi, die mittels eines Schalters an der Lüfternabe umgeschaltet werden.
dabei drehen sie von 800 rpm bis 1500, 1800 oder 2200 rpm.
Die Kabel sind ansehnlich gesleeved und machen sich so gut im Gehäuse.
Die Lüfter liefen bei mir durchgehend im hohen Overclock Modus.
Dabei wird eine Geschwindigkeit von *2238 rpm* ausgelesen.
*Selbst durch Kopfhörer hört man sie aber noch.*

Bei meinen eingestellten 75% sind sie wesentlich leiser sind und melden *1931 rpm*.
Die Kühlleistung wird dabei nicht sehr start beeinflusst.
Deshalb liegt meine Empfehlung im mittleren Performance Modus mit angegebenen 1800 rpm bei 100%.
Wohlgemerkt: HTPC tauglich ist das dann immernoch nicht!
*Aber für den Kopfhörereinsatz annehmbar.*

Der Silent Modus entspricht mit 1500rpm bei 100% meinen 50% mit gemeldeten *1434 rpm*.
Hier sind sie entgültig als Wohnzimmertauglich zu bezeichnen, denn selbst unter Volllast sind sie kaum zu hören.
*So kann man sie auch getrost im Spiele-HTPC betreiben.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Bei dem Temperaturtest ist die Seitenwand entfernt und alle anderen Gehäuselüfter aus.
Die Pumpe ist am Chassis Fan Anschluss per PWM auf 100% geregelt.
Die beiden Enermax Lüfter sind per y-Kabel am CPU Fan Anschluss geregelt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der kleinere Wert ist hier der Aufschlag vom Durchschnittswert zum heißesten Kern.
Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Pumpe*

Die Laustärke der Pumpe ist bis auf das anfängliche Klackern meiner Meinung nach zu vernachlässigen.
Sie ändert sich auch nicht weiter bei höherer Geschwindigkeit.
Man hört nur ein leises Summen, was dem Gerausch einer leerlaufenden Festplatte gleicht.
Es ist nur etwas leiser.
​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Sehr schön finde ich die Lüfteranschlüsse am Pumpenkabel.
Damit braucht man nur einen PWM Anschluss, um die ganze Kombination zu betreiben.
Das Pumpenkabel ist allerdings etwas dünner und nicht gesleeved, weshalb das nicht gut zu den Lüfterkabeln passt.
Dabei wird das Tachosignal der Lüfter ausgegeben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ Auch hier ist die Seitenwand entfernt und alle anderen Gehäuselüfter sind aus.
Diesmal sind aber die beiden Enermax Lüfter am Chassis Fan Anschluss auf 100% geregelt.
Die Pumpe wird am CPU Fan Anschluss geregelt.
Die Kühlleistung ist dabei gleichbleibend. 
Vielleicht springt die Pumpe auch nicht auf die PWM Steuerung an.
Sie gibt jedenfalls immer ein Signal von 0 rpm aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der orangene Wert ist hier der Aufschlag vom Durchschnittswert zum heißesten Kern.
Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Stromverbrauch*Den Stromverbrauch messe ich mit einem LogiLight EM0001.
Dabei messe ich die Differenz zwischen dem PC mit und ohne angeschlossene Pumpe bzw. Lüfter.
Diese lasse ich dabei auf 100% laufen.​ 

*Pumpe:*
Angabe: 12V 0,45A -> 5,4W
Realität:* 2,9W*
 
*Lüfter:*
Angabe: 12V 0,45A -> 5,4W
Realität: *4,3W*
 
Bei so kleinen Wattangaben braucht man sich nicht um die Genauigkeit streiten.
Sie ist einfach nicht gegeben 
Dennoch kann man erahnen, dass die Angaben selbst unter Vollbelastung unterschritten bleiben.
Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Ausbau**Intel*

Der Ausbau gestaltet sich so, wie der Einbau:
Genau so, wie man es vermutet.
Die Schrauben sind alle gut erreichbar.
Nur muss man halt wieder das Mainboard ausbauen, um an die Backplate zu gelangen.

Etwas ärgerlich ist, dass man die Pumpe nicht aus dem Ring herausdrehen kann, um schnell die WLP zu wechseln.
Zumindest ist es mir nicht gelungen, ohne die Federschrauben komplett zu lösen.
Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​
* AMD*

Bei AMD verhält es sich genau so, wie bei Intel.
Alle Schrauben gut erreichbar, alles aus Gefühl richtig.
Deshalb verweise ich hier auf das Intel Kapitel.
Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​*Pro und Contra

**Pro*


Kühlleistung
Lüfter mit 3 Modi
Nur ein PWM Anschluss
Alle aktuellen Sockel kompatibel
Schlauchlänge (Frontmonage bei kleinen Systemen)
WLP ab Werk

*
Contra*


Montage mit Backplate 

Zuerst Pumpenklackern

Lautheit bei größter Stufe
Preis/Leistung
Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*
Fazit

*Die Enermax ELC120-TB bietet eine anständige Leistung bei unauffälligem Design.
Genau das trifft meinen Geschmack.

Trotzdem sehe ich den Preis als grenzwertig an.
Der nicht mal halb so teure Scythe Mugen 3 bietet nur leicht schlechtere Ergebnisse.

Dabei ist sie aber kompakter. Der Mugen 3 passt zum Beispiel nicht in den AMD PC, da er zu hoch ist.

Deshalb bekommt die Kompakt-Wakü hier auch eine Empfehlung von mir für kleine Systeme und jene, die darin ein wenig Overclocken wollen 

Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​* Pers. Fazit
*
Ich habe mich wahnsinnig auf dieses Review gefreut.
Es ist mein erster großer Test.
Und jetzt, wo ich fertig bin, fällt mir eigentlich nur eins ein:
Respekt.

Respekt an alle Tester, die hier jede mögliche Hardware so ausführlich für uns andere testen.
Respekt an die PCGH Redakteure und Tester.
Jetzt weiß ich, wie viel Arbeit hinter einem einzelnen Diagramm steckt.

Also vielen Dank für diese Ehrfahrung.
Ich hoffe, es ist nicht die letzte dieser Art 

MfG
~Tj@rden~​


----------



## PCGH_Willi (1. September 2013)

*AW: [Lesertest] Enermax ELC120-TB Kompaktwasserkühlung*

Netter Test  . Ich hab gehört die noisebloscker lüfter sind ziemlich laut wenn sich was dafor befindet, stimmt des??


----------



## beren2707 (1. September 2013)

*AW: [Lesertest] Enermax ELC120-TB Kompaktwasserkühlung*

Schönes Erstlingswerk! Bin momentan noch in den letzten Zügen des Uniprozederes und werde mich nächste Woche dem Gegenstück widmen. Das mit der Pumpe werde ich auch mal testen. Der Direktvergleich wird interessant, haben ja beide einen 2600K.


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (2. September 2013)

*AW: [Lesertest] Enermax ELC120-TB Kompaktwasserkühlung*

So,
AMD System ist auch eingetragen.




microwilli schrieb:


> Netter Test  . Ich hab gehört die noisebloscker lüfter sind ziemlich laut wenn sich was dafor befindet, stimmt des??


Danke 
Die eloop können sehr Lauf werden. Das stimmt.
Das habe ich aber darauf geschoben, dass ich die Performance PWM Version habe.
Mir ist aber nicht aufgefallen, dass sie lauter werden, wenn sie eingebaut sind und somit was im Weg ist.



beren2707 schrieb:


> Schönes Erstlingswerk! Bin momentan noch in den letzten Zügen des Uniprozederes und werde mich nächste Woche dem Gegenstück widmen. Das mit der Pumpe werde ich auch mal testen. Der Direktvergleich wird interessant, haben ja beide einen 2600K.


Auch dir vielen Dank 
Das Uni Prozedere fängt bei mir in zwei Wochen an.
Deshalb könnte ich den Test nicht hinauszögern 

Finde ich super, dass wir das dann direkt vergleichen können.
Wie gesagt rechne ich mit höheren Temperaturen bei Konventioneller Tower Bauweise


----------



## Abductee (2. September 2013)

*AW: [Lesertest] Enermax ELC120-TB Kompaktwasserkühlung*



~Tj@rden~ schrieb:


> Die Pumpe klackert!
> Von mir Voreingestellt waren 20% PWM Leistung, also dachte ich, daran könnte es liegen.



 Ist die Pumpe wirklich darauf ausgelegt über PWM gesteuert zu werden?
Bis auf die Eisberg geben alle anderen Hersteller an die Pumpe nicht zu drosseln.


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (2. September 2013)

Später zeigt ein Test, dass die Pumpe nicht auf die PWM steuerung anspringt.
Trotzdem war das Klacken nach wenigen betriebsstunden merklich weniger.
Mittlerweile ist es ganz weg.


----------



## Axonia (3. September 2013)

*AW: [Lesertest] Enermax ELC120-TB Kompaktwasserkühlung*

Sehr schöner Test ! 
Hat mir persönlich gefallen, ich werde allerdings auch noch etwas brauchen 
Erst einmal muss die Exeltabelle gefüllt werden mit vielen Messungen


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (3. September 2013)

*AW: [Lesertest] Enermax ELC120-TB Kompaktwasserkühlung*

Schöner Test 

Vorallem mit gleicher CPU, Board und Speicher 

Bei 4,5GHz nimmt meiner 1,35-1,36V, aber die 60°C kratzt er nur selten. Okee, spiel ja auch kein Prime95, müsst ich mal probieren, aber beim zocken heisst ja die Graka die Kühlluft noch mit auf.
Aber schön das ne Pumpe auch leise kann, aber zu dem Preis kanns auch nen Lukü.
Bei kleinen Gehäusen aber sicherlich ne Überlegung wert


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (6. September 2013)

Axonia schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Test !
> Hat mir persönlich gefallen, ich werde allerdings auch noch etwas brauchen
> Erst einmal muss die Exeltabelle gefüllt werden mit vielen Messungen



Ja, da kommt doch ne Menge zusammen 
Aber schön, wenn er gefällt und danke für das Lob.



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Schöner Test
> 
> Vorallem mit gleicher CPU, Board und Speicher
> 
> Bei 4,5GHz nimmt meiner 1,35-1,36V, aber die 60°C kratzt er nur selten.



Mit den gleichen Komponenten wird es für dich ja doppelt spannend 

Meiner nimmt bei den 4,5Ghz eigentlich nur 1.27V, aber ih wollte halt mal den Extremfall testen.
Und dabei hatte ich ein weniger gutes Gefühl, weil ich die Cpu noh behalten will


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (6. September 2013)

*AW: [Lesertest] Enermax ELC120-TB Kompaktwasserkühlung*

Für mich wäre die 24/7 Schmerzgrenze bei 1,4V 
1,35V halte ich nicht für so schlimm, damit läuft er schon lange und wie gesagt, nur bei extremen Sommertemperaturen kommt er auf/knapp über 60°C beim zocken mit mein Kühler bei 1000U/min.
Aber da ist wohl was dran, das CPUs die etwas mehr Spannung für den jeweiligen Takt brauchen, sich wohl leichter kühlen lassen


----------



## drebbin (7. September 2013)

Bei graka ist es nicht anders


----------

